# Filling Up And The Hose Pipe Ban!



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a thought.
I wonder how many of us will abide by the hose ban when filling up at home, on site or in transit? 
Peter


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Good point.

No hosepipe ban yet here in sunny Chester. Our own water company takes it out of the river Dee so we should be OK (tempting fate here). 

Would campsites have exemptions anyway?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

fill up and be accused of hoarding.

dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Filling Up And The Hose Ban Http://www.motorhomefacts.c*



Curtisden said:


> Just a thought.
> I wonder how many of us will abide by the hose ban when filling up at home, on site or in transit?
> Peter


Ahh you will not catch me out   You work for the water board don`t you . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Just so you don't worry or even look guilty when filling your water tank in the motorhome with a hosepipe .... this is outside of the ban... since the water is to be used for "domestic purposes"

This is from the Anglia region but AFAIK all suppliers have the same rules

*You can't use a hosepipe to: *

Fill water butts or watering cans 
Water public flower beds 
Water public sports facilities 
Wash a car at home 
Run a sprinkler 
Water an allotment or vegetable garden 
Run a pressure washer 
Clean cars at a charity car wash 
Clean graffiti off a private house 
Top up a private swimming pool 
Fill up a paddling pool 
Water plants / grass 
Clean windows, walls, paths or patios 
Clean private leisure boats 
Fill an ornamental pond that has no fish in 
Wash animals 
Fill children's water toys 
Use children's water toys in the garden (specifically games and toys that attach to the garden tap) 
Run an ornamental fountain

BUT

You can use a hosepipe to: 
Clean graffiti of a public building 
Top up a public swimming pool 
Fill feeding troughs for animals 
Fill a pond which has fish in 
*Fill a water tank on a canal boat or caravan* *
Transport rain water from a water butt 
Deal with dangerous and urgent health and safety issues - like slippery paths 
Fill a home birthing pool 
Create a siphon to recycle used bath or kitchen water in the garden 
If a customer has a rainwater harvesting/grey water recycling system and that feeds their garden tap, they may use a hosepipe as long as the rainwater tank is not empty!

*For caravan ( spit spit :lol: ) read motorhome

Mike


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

No problems up here with water, our reservoirs are bursting at the seams, just yesterday I washed the motor, watered the lawn and power washed the monoblock, Jaysas I must have spunked 200 gallons, so much so it was running out onto the road and down the hill, I never even gave ye'se a thought.
But if you want water all you have to do is ask, it'll cost ye twice as much as a barrel of the oil that you're plundering from us.
And thats why Cameroon does not want us to break away, he's after our aqua.
He's onto plumbs :lol: :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Part of the problem down south Seamus is they have been quietly selling off many reservoir's and building on them. Valuable land yasee.

We get plenty of water but it's just not harvested well enough.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Part of the problem down south Seamus is they have been quietly selling off many reservoir's and building on them. Valuable land yasee.
> 
> We get plenty of water but it's just not harvested well enough.
> 
> Ray.


Nope! Had hardly any rain since autumn last year.

Can see a few more vineyards springing up along the south coast.

Beats ya bloody oil Seamus! :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the problem down south Seamus is they have been quietly selling off many reservoir's and building on them. Valuable land yasee.
> ...


Let me know when yer up and running, do a deal with you, case of south coast plonk for a bottle of Johnny Walker Black label.  
seamus.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

seamusog said:


> Can see a few more vineyards springing up along the south coast.
> 
> Beats ya bloody oil Seamus! :lol:


Let me know when yer up and running, do a deal with you, case of south coast plonk for a bottle of Johnny Walker Black label.  
seamus.[/quote]

Deal!! :lol:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I think i'll fill up before leaving home just incase, saw on the bbc article BBC News that the lincs coast is under hosepipe ban too. Going to Mablethorpe tomorrow and don't want some jobsworth hassling me on my hols.

Ben


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

spykal said:


> Just so you don't worry or even look guilty when filling your water tank in the motorhome with a hosepipe .... this is outside of the ban... since the water is to be used for "domestic purposes"
> 
> This is from the Anglia region but AFAIK all suppliers have the same rules
> 
> ...


That is in line with what I was told by Veolia.
Gerry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Slightly odd stiuation here - we have our water supplied by Essex & Suffolk Water and they don't seem to be mentioned in the list of suppliers imposing a ban. Our waste water however is handle by Anglian Water and it got me to wondering how many of you also have one company supplying and another taking away? Is it unusual or very common?


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

blongs said:


> I think i'll fill up before leaving home just incase, saw on the bbc article BBC News that the lincs coast is under hosepipe ban too. Going to Mablethorpe tomorrow and don't want some jobsworth hassling me on my hols.
> 
> Ben


The tap is on the side of the school but usually you will need your hose and adapter to do an easy job. We are going there as well as not too far to travel.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hose Pipe Ban Update*

I sent a e mail to SE Water re using a hosepipe to fill a MH water tank and it seems you need an exemption. i enclose the letter that arrived today which seems to relate to a House Boat. I will settle for that even if i don't have one just a Swift.
Wonder if I splash the veg on the way if that will be ok?

P


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

No mention so far of an exemption for the Fire Service.

In present economic climate it could be a field-day for arsonists.

Insurers beware!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Slightly odd stiuation here - we have our water supplied by Essex & Suffolk Water and they don't seem to be mentioned in the list of suppliers imposing a ban. Our waste water however is handle by Anglian Water and it got me to wondering how many of you also have one company supplying and another taking away? Is it unusual or very common?


same here - Portsmouth Water supply, Southern take it away. No restrictions on us (and never have been), but across the river in Littlehampton Southern supply the water, and there is a ban!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anybody seriously think that the hosepipe ban extends to filling the water tank on their MH??? :roll: :roll: 

Can you imagine ANY water company even THINKING of taking a prosecution against a MH user for filling his fresh water tank, of course not?

Any such water is clearly for sanitation and or cooking and as such is no different than you using a tap in your house/hotel/pub toilet or in a railway carriage/aeroplane/coach etc. How do you think THEY get filled up if not from some form of hosepipe :wink: 

Stop looking for problems where clearly non exist !!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hoseban*

Mr Plodd what a grumpy chap!
The original post was light-hearted and I thought i would see what the water board had to say so sent a e Mail.
Little did I expect a reply.
But its not so silly after all as its the actual use of a hose that is banned not the water and the fact they issued a pass seams to indicate that they take it seriously even if we don't.
Anyway no £1000 fine for me!
Nearly as bad as the planning permission I have got to get for a replacement garden shed being in a AONB.
P


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.hosepipeban.org.uk/2012/03/21/disabled-and-over-65s-hosepipe-ban/

Did you know this ---Under laws that control water restrictions/hosepipe bans, there are no special exemptions for anyone over 65, disabled people and disabled blue badge holders. So these groups still have to stick to the hosepipe ban in the eyes of the law.

However, all water companies are allowed to make their own exceptions to the rules. At the time of writing, most water companies are exempting anyone who has a disabled person's badge (known as a "blue badge") issued under the Disabled Persons (Badges for Motor Vehicles) (England) Regulations 2000. Note that this exemption is purely for the use of a hosepipe when watering a garden.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mavis thanks

At least someone can keep their sense of humo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Since the hosepipe bans were announced, it has rained almost non stop here! Admittedly there are no bans in York

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not the right sort of rain I bet they will say --


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> Its not the right sort of rain I bet they will say --


Or that it keeps leaking out of their pipes :roll: 
Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Posted on the MCC Facebook 


Dear Sir/Madam
Thank you for your email.
You are able to use a hosepipe to fill the water tank in your motor home during the ban without fear of a fine. The use of a hosepipe to facilitate drinking, cooking and toilet water in recreational vehicles such as boats and motor homes is acceptable.
Regards
Anglian Water Customer Services

Taken from an e-mail from Marie Johnson about Ted's question


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we're going away next week for a week away and so the MH got the bath it needed

First of all I started with the power washer - that broke almost immediately I reckon the frost has killed a hose internally

Then out with the water fed brush and managed to do about 95% of it and then broke the brush handle

did the last bit of roof handraulically :roll: 

that'll do until we go away again in September, unless I can fix the pressure washer :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello
I am direcly involved in hose pipe bans, as hey are mistakenly called working for the last 25 yrs for hozelock.

"Hose pipe bans" as they are mistakenly called are actually limitations. Hose pipes in themselves are not banned- just the tihings they can be used for are banned. This will usually be anything that involves water going to waste or to the water table is watering the garden or washing the car.

They all involve only water taken from the mains or from a designated water source ie a river. You can use a hope pipe with say a water butt pump for anything including watering the garden.

Filling a tank of a caravan or motorhome is specifically excluded from hose pipe bans with all the UK water companies.. and i know cos i have asked them. This is just transferrence of water that would be used anyway..you would still have a wash or make that cup of tea. (wouldnt you?)
That doesnt mean you wont have some gobby prat shout across the street at you but you wouldnt be doing anything illegal.

Of course your all using potable hoses as well - arent you ?

I hope this answers any questions or allays any fears.

Phill


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

They are talking about the ban extending to Staffordshire in the last week our Golf Club has shut on 2 days ( Flooded ) and is so wet now no Trolleys.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don't the Club Rules give a rebate of Subs when course is closed? well-insured by the Committee, of course! 

Purpose of rebate is to spend on the 19th, thus boosting Club's coffers to pay for the insurance.

All 'Happy' (hic) - simples!

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They say its not the right rain at the right time as the growing fields and nature are soaking it up to grow so its not going to the water table etc etc


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No hose pipe bans up here. Garden centres are full of them.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/ouch/2012/04/disability_exemption_from_the.html

Disabled are not included if you have a blur badge :wink:


----------

